# VIP 211 Problem



## eriksat1

VIP 211 Yesterday I was watching tv when the screen froze up. Now I did a hard reset unplugged power, and I get nothing, tv says no input signal, the remote won't turn the receiver on or off can't bring up menu screen, The receiver appears to power up, is the receiver shot? I was using the hdmi output. But funny the remote won't do anything all of a sudden.


----------



## harsh

Try using a different output of the receiver. If you hook it up composite or component and it works, you can start checking your HDMI setup.

If you have some manner of intermediate equipment like a switch or AVR, bypass it and see if things don't improve.

Note also that remotes with dead batteries are surprisingly ineffective at controlling their associated devices.


----------



## eriksat1

Remote batterys are good. Now the thing won't power up at all. I guess time for a new receiver. p.o.s. didn't last 2 years.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

eriksat11,

I can understand how this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you. Have you been able to get the receiver menus on the screen? If so, please press the buttons of; Menu/6/1/1 and select Check Switch and then test. If not, please PM me with the phone number on the account to better help you.

Thanks


----------



## harsh

When the receiver "won't power up at all", it is safe to assume that there will be no checking of switches.


----------



## foghorn2

'its dead Jim"


----------

